# Resident Evil 5 Officially announced for PC. Yipppeee!



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2009)

Woot! You heard it right. After being tight lipped & dodging all speculation, Capcom has finally announced one of their most anticipated game for this year, Resident Evil 5, coming to PC. 

Statement:


> Capcom, a leading worldwide developer and publisher of video games, today announced that three of its blockbuster hit console games of 2009 will be coming to the PC beginning this summer. Bionic Commando, Street Fighter IV and Resident Evil 5 will all be coming to the PC, beginning in July with Street Fighter IV and Bionic Commando, while Resident Evil 5 comes later in the year. All three games will be optimized for the PC platform and will have new PC-specific features added to the already great games. Street Fighter IV has been rated T for Teen by the Entertainment Software Ratings Board (ESRB), while Bionic Commando and Resident Evil 5 are both rated M for Mature. All three games will be available both at retail and via various digital distribution methods, including Capcom’s own e-store.
> 
> Street Fighter IV features a mix of returning favorites such as Ryu, Ken, Chun-Li and Guile along with new characters created for this game, such as Crimson Viper, Abel, El Fuerte, and Rufus. Characters and environments are rendered in stylized 3D, while the game is played in the classic Street Fighter 2D perspective with additional 3D camera flourishes. Instantly familiar six-button controls are the hallmark of the game, with a host of new special moves and features. Mixing classic genre-defining game mechanics the franchise is known and loved for with all-new, never-before-seen gameplay systems, Street Fighter IV brings a brand new fighting experience to fans the world over. The PC version of Street Fighter IV will feature online play, higher screen resolutions and three new shaders based on three of the “artistic” trailers released in 2008 that will change the visual appearance of the game: “watercolor,” “posterization” and “sumi-e ink” styles.
> 
> ...



Source: *ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/46728/R...et-Fighter-IV-Coming-To-PC-Starting-This-July

Thank you Capcom. We have every bit of faith in your optimisation. Take all the time you need.


----------



## mayanksahni (May 1, 2009)

Gr8 news. I m eagerly waiting for it.


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 1, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Cool G5 (May 1, 2009)

Good news.
But the reviews don't seems to be in it's favor.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2009)

^Screw the reviews. The major gripe they have is that RE5 has lost the horror touch & it's slowly turning into an action only game.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 2, 2009)

^Yep right. 
Even the game gets a lot easier over the brilliant RE4.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 2, 2009)

Very excited about RE5 and Street Fighter 4.
They have instilled more action into RE5 to cater to a large audience since there wont be much takers for Horror only game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2009)

Actually, there are quite a large audience, who still want to see Resident Evil retain it's old school horror avatar. This game was built as a survival horror franchise. After RE4 reinvented the gameplay pattern dramatically, everything changed. You had more scope for advancement in the game. Some people cribbed, while others embraced this new culture of having more action in it. I was on of those latter audience. 

Resident Evil 4 still had it's scary moments & yet turned out to be a good action game as well. So with RE5 having pretty much the same gameplay mechanics, you'll have a much more to look out for. People expecting pure scares are going to be disappointed. The environment is majority in outdoors & most of the time in broad daylight. What I'm looking forward to is the integration of the co-op mode & how well it meshes with the game. 

I can only hope they have a good control layout for the keyboard (and hopefully mouse support) & would allow offline split-screen co-op mode. Now all we need is a possible release date.


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 2, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I can only hope they have a good control layout for the keyboard (and hopefully mouse support) & would allow offline split-screen co-op mode. Now all we need is a possible release date.


+1
I would like to add that a lan co-op would be great too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2009)

That would be great too as we can have the entire screen space to ourselves. Guess the only thing remaining now is to invite some female friends over to take over Sheva's role.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 6, 2009)

Atleast we are getting all three games. Capcom are the same sh1t as other devs. First they leech all the money they want from consoles and then they turn to PC gamers and say that okay kids now wait.. we are optimising the game for PC and blah blah blah features for the PC and we people wait and hope that the game actually incorporates all the bullsh1t mentioned by the devs. We keep on waiting and the devs keep on leeching the console market for money and when they think that okay, now we have raped the console market for enough lets try our luck in the PC department and they then they go and release a half-assed port on the PC and all we get to do is complain.



BTW, even Dead Rising 2 is coming to PC... or atleast Capcom is saying so.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

Feel lucky that Capcom is one of those developers who had started out with console industry & then accepted the PC gaming platform. I don't mind them delaying the game. It makes proper sense if they want to collect their gains from console market first. They are one of those developers who have consistently provided us with top notch games. With franchises like Devil May Cry, Resident Evil, Street Fighter, Bionic Commando & MotoGP, I think they have pretty much earned their reputation. So releasing on console first & then on PC is strategically a good move. 

I won't agree to the comment that they "sh*t like other devs", If there were then you wouldn't be having ports like Lost Planet & Devil May Cry 4. RE 4 & DMC 3 won't count as they were ported by lame-ass Boobisoft. If other developers are anything like EPIC games, a company which started out with PC gaming, have raised their hands when it comes to PC gaming, then no, Capcom isn't anything like them. Cliff Blezinski had openly claimed that GeoW 2 won't be coming to PC because of Piracy. Well tell them to keep it & shove it up their ass.

Capcom, on the other hand, have always took risks. Check out interviews of Christian Svensson, who is the Sr. Director of Strategic Planning & Research for Capcom. He always keeps the audiences in loop of their plans of porting their games. I don't mind the delays & no they don't f*ck up on optimisations. Lost Planet & Devil May Cry 4 were built on their robust MT Framework engine. So that's 2 in a row. If they plan to build RE5 on the same engine & need time to optimise, then so be it.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 6, 2009)

^Yeah, I think Capcom is a lil better than the others .


----------



## hahahari (May 6, 2009)

Guys I have never played RE, which version should I start with? I hate playing a game if it has very dated graphics.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

^Go with Resident Evil 4. The story pretty much stands on it's own & the gameplay is very easy to adapt to. Make sure you play it with a controller though. Else try & get the mouse patch to work with the PC version. 



> Yeah, I think Capcom is a lil better than the others .


Lot better. They have an excellent track record from the day they started out in the console world. Atleast they don't abandon PC gaming or ignore it entirely.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 7, 2009)

^Actually the game gets more challenging when one plays with the keyboard. I completed it with the keyboard & just loved it.

I just wish they could come out with a Linux port. I am not an hardcore gamer, but I am an RE junkie & just for the same I would have to shift to windows


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2009)

I can't imagine myself playing merely with keyboard controls. That would be a bit awkward. Controller, on the other hand, have a perfect placement of buttons. So the shoulder buttons on the PS2 controller act perfectly when we ought to aim. In a keyboard, let say that button is shift, then you would have to hold that down, direct your aim with WSAD & shoot with another button. Boy, that's way too tedious. I would rather have a mouse support on the PC or atleast a proper controller support.


----------



## quan chi (May 11, 2009)

well was trying with the keyboards.well i dont know what everyone here feels but truley speaking even with the keyboad the game has its own charm.lol lol.

as its not a hack n slash.so keyboard does gets a bit friendly if you get addicted to it.

btw i am planning to use only these two mods for now 'the fake hdr' and the 'laser trial'


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2009)

You could try the mouse patch to make your journey a bit smoother. Anyway try this link: *z6.invisionfree.com/Resident_Evil_4_PC/index.php?showtopic=573

You'll get whatever you need for RE4 out here.


----------



## quan chi (May 11, 2009)

no mouse patch. btw what does it do.i was trying with the keyboard just to check how it works

well i was surfing here.*www.forumshare.net/showthread.php?p=164580


----------



## Cool G5 (May 11, 2009)

^Wonderful find. All in one place.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2009)

Yep. Got pretty much everything from a different site though. It really makes a huge difference after applying all those patches. Visually, it looks much sharper & crisper.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 19, 2009)

Cant wait for RS5. Gr8 news. Thanks


----------



## quan chi (May 31, 2009)

was going through the re5 video.seems nothing much has changed.same gameplay almost same enemies,a bit different location with improved gfx.and thats it.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 16, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 PC Gets Official Release Date, Downloadable Benchmark Demo
*www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/59563


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's my benchmark result:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/41741_c5kg0/1.JPG


Settings are with every details maxed out including motion blur & with 8X AA enabled. The joke was I ran the benchmark with both 4X AA & 8X AA, surprisingly the one with 8X AA ran much smoother & the frames didn't drop at all. 

Coming to the actual benchmark, I have only 4 words, Capcom I Love You! 

Yet another optimised game from their side. As it's clearly evident from this benchmark, not only is this game performance optimised but it's also visually enhanced. The level of detailing for pretty much everything is absolutely stunning. The game looks really crisp & also is steady in terms of frame rates.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 18, 2009)

Where did u get the benching tool? I personally not a big fan of RE games. Still have RE4 in my PS2's HDD but never played it as I never made past the village raghead idiot carrying Chainsaw. Once I did came close to emptying a clip in him but he still decapitated me. Tried headshots too but nothing worked so I skipped it altogether.


----------



## Nithu (Jul 18, 2009)

^^ can you give me the minimum & recommended system requirements for this game..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 18, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Where did u get the benching tool?



*www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/59563


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Where did u get the benching tool? I personally not a big fan of RE games. Still have RE4 in my PS2's HDD but never played it as I never made past the village raghead idiot carrying Chainsaw. Once I did came close to emptying a clip in him but he still decapitated me. Tried headshots too but nothing worked so I skipped it altogether.


I wasn't a huge RE fan either until RE4 came out. It was the very first game I had completed on the PS2. Give it a try again (this time with patience) & I'll guarantee you'll enjoy the later stages. I'm assuming the stop-to-shoot or over-the-shoulder cam controls are a bit frustrating compared to your standard COD 4 gunning style. Just give it some time & then you'll be enjoying zombie ass whooping action more than anything. As for Dr. Salvador (the chainsaw guy), you need to pop him down with a shotgun. The standard rifle doesn't stand a chance. One more tip: If you see him anywhere near you, run. Run your ass off. Go to certain distance & start pumping lead into him (preferable headshot). 

The trick when you're surrounded by horde of enemies then you need to fish off to a safe distance & then fire. You can't stay in the middle & engage in a hand-to-hand combat. You'll get screwed that way. The more you stay quick on your feet, the more you survive.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 19, 2009)

*My benchmarks on HD4850..

All settings High with 8x AA at 1440x900

*inlinethumb53.webshots.com/43572/2108875980103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

Direct X 9.0c Benchmark Results Super smooth at 60 FPS
*inlinethumb24.webshots.com/6295/2348564150103661503S500x500Q85.jpg

Direct X 10 Benchmark results, dont know y but Area 3 is having trouble plays at 14 FPS but other 3 is managable at over 30 FPS, in vista 64 I got 66 FPS in Dx 9 mode compared to XP where i got 60 FPS

*inlinethumb22.webshots.com/44949/2653868480103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW! Looks like the DX10 benchmark shredded your system. Did you find any noticeable difference in the visual quality between DX9 & DX10?


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 20, 2009)

*I dint see any difference
Here is a video Showing Dx9 and Dx10 side by side
*www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/resident-evil-5-dx10-vs-dx9/324693
*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

ok...please don't laugh at this..

This is the result in ultra low settings..
*i30.tinypic.com/29oqx5s.jpg

This is the result in high setting AA=none
*i25.tinypic.com/ke8d1g.jpg

DX10 all set to low
*i27.tinypic.com/2hhn6m8.jpg

Dx10 all set to hight but no AA
*i30.tinypic.com/2lt1o21.jpg

Any suggestions to increase the performance, except to get a decent GFX solution....?!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2009)

Ditch Vista. Keep it on XP. Try to lower possible every setting to low, NO AA of course & keep the frame rate to Variable. That's about all you can do to it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm on windows 7....!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 22, 2009)

RE 5 looks a treat to eyes. Sadly I won't be able to enjoy it on my outdated system. This was the only game which I loved to play.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> RE 5 looks a treat to eyes. Sadly I won't be able to enjoy it on my outdated system. This was the only game which I loved to play.


You have no idea how much I have been waiting to play this game since it was announced. Heck I *this* close to even buying a 360 for playing this game. But I knew Capcom would announce it for PC somewhere down the line & IT DID. Now have to either wait for a playable demo or the main game to release.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, that's right. Many folks have been eagerly awaiting this title. Even a friend of mine enjoys RE. He is so addicted that he plays none other game on his PS2 than RE 4. In-spite of completing the game, he still just can't put down his controller


----------



## quan chi (Jul 24, 2009)

lol in my system using p4.at high settings  2xaa i got average  19 fps!!
medium 25fps!! low 39fps!!.sorry i havent taken any screenshot will post them later.all tests were made on 1024x768.

btw conclusion:-the game is well developed and optimised


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

^  what's your gfx card?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 24, 2009)

quan chi said:


> lol in my system using p4.at high settings  2xaa i got average  19 fps!!
> medium 25fps!! low 39fps!!.sorry i havent taken any screenshot will post them later.all tests were made on 1024x768.
> 
> btw conclusion:-the game is well developed and optimised



Post your complete system configuration.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 25, 2009)

theres no need to shock.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92745&page=81 1024x768 is my highest resolution.and i get everything running pretty ok here.(only proccy was oced to 3.38ghz. no overclocking was required on the later card ).

too bad now its lying at the counter for replacement.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 26, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Here's my benchmark result:
> 
> The joke was I ran the benchmark with both 4X AA & 8X AA, surprisingly the one with 8X AA ran much smoother & the frames didn't drop at all.


Iirc it happens because sometimes the way  an AA mode is used is HW based rather than using game's algos and software, resulting in better performance.
Also, 4xAA does not imply lower quality or 8x AA better quality but that is an altogether different topic.


----------



## asingh (Aug 3, 2009)

Ran the Benchmark tool on my system:

1. WOW.
2. Loved it.
3. Ran smooth.  

Cannot wait to play this game. Though hope they have put in keyboard support. Also hope there is an option to play as the 'girl'. (Though doubt this will be there).

Game looks good. Though not being a First Person shooter, doubt the player will have so many bullets to his disposal. In the benchmark, the player is really trigger happy. Seems CAPCOM will deliver again. Loved SF4 too..!

Posters who are worrying about not being able to run this game, anyone with 45+ FPS. I think are good to go. Probably CAPCOM will cap the FPS to 60.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2009)

asigh said:


> Cannot wait to play this game. Though hope they have put in keyboard support.


I think you mean mouse support & this should answer your question:


> Fortunately, that won't be the case with the PC version of RE5, which will have full support both for the USB Xbox 360 controller, as well as full-on mouse-and-keyboard free-look, just like your favorite PC-native first-person shooters. You can even switch controls on the fly--should you put down your USB controller and grab your mouse, the game will immediately recognize the change in input and also give differing contextual instructions onscreen (instead of instructing you to press your controller's blue X button to pick up that box of bullets, it'll instead prompt you to press your F key). The PC controls seem to work quite well and are very intuitive; while using a USB controller will activate the classic Resident Evil red laser gun-sight on your weapon to help you paint your targets, switching to a mouse-and-keyboard setup will turn off the laser sight and pull up a traditional targeting reticle with full, free mouse-look--without any console-style "sticky aim" or any other kind of aiming assistance. Using Chris Redfield's knife for close encounters or just to smash open barrels without wasting bullets will be a matter of pressing and holding the space bar to draw your knife, then left-clicking on your mouse (the default fire/attack input) to swing your weapon. What's most gratifying about the PC control scheme is that you don't have to use RE5's "real-time inventory" system, which would pull up your inventory in translucent windows onscreen right on top of the action and right before that raging zombie buried a knife in your face. Instead, you can swap weapons first-person-shooter style with the number keys on your keyboard. You can even reload by pressing the R key.



Source: *uk.gamespot.com/news/blogs/preview...5-pc-now-in-3d-vision.html?tag=gumballs;img;1

@quan chi: Dude please post thumbnail images. It's really messing up the page viewing.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 11, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Feel lucky that Capcom is one of those developers who had started out with console industry & then accepted the PC gaming platform. I don't mind them delaying the game. It makes proper sense if they want to collect their gains from console market first. They are one of those developers who have consistently provided us with top notch games. With franchises like Devil May Cry, Resident Evil, Street Fighter, Bionic Commando & MotoGP, I think they have pretty much earned their reputation. So releasing on console first & then on PC is strategically a good move.
> 
> I won't agree to the comment that they "sh*t like other devs", If there were then you wouldn't be having ports like Lost Planet & Devil May Cry 4.* RE 4 & DMC 3 won't count* as they were ported by lame-ass Boobisoft. If other developers are anything like EPIC games, a company which started out with PC gaming, have raised their hands when it comes to PC gaming, then no, Capcom isn't anything like them. Cliff Blezinski had openly claimed that GeoW 2 won't be coming to PC because of Piracy. Well tell them to keep it & shove it up their ass.



very very wrong according to me.they also should be counted.
nope if you have a gamepad then you shouldnt have any complain against those two.

i dont know why people complained but dmc3 special edition worked fine for me without applying any kind of gamepad patch.

yes re4 was totally messed up.but its official patch took care of almost many of the things.
(and if you can get those mods then it even looks better than consoles)
except those controls you cannot deny the 'playing satisfaction' it delivered from the gameplay itself.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2009)

quan chi said:


> very very wrong according to me.they also should be counted.
> nope if you have a gamepad then you shouldnt have any complain against those two.
> 
> i dont know why people complained but dmc3 special edition worked fine for me without applying any kind of gamepad patch.
> ...


I loved DMC 3 so much on the PS2 that I got the Special Edition for the PC and guess what? It was (and still is) a lousy port. Perhaps it worked in your favour, but not mine. Didn't have any resolution support above 1280x960, which is rather absurd. Even a f*ckin' 4 year old game had 1280x1024 resolution support, then why not this? Practically no graphical options to tweak, Alt+F4 to quit the game (really Ubisoft?), 30fps cap (not a major setback though), super low quality cut-scenes etc. For a game which had some really awesome animation videos, the videos deserved much better than the poor .mpg downscaling that it received on the PC. Gamepad for me was never an issue, it got auto detected. But rest of the issues were simply not acceptable. 

Coming to Resident Evil 4, in all honesty, we can't deny it was a shoddy port. It was only after numerous patching, modding, tweaks that we could have a better looking game on the PC. Bottom line, the audience is supposed to do the work which developers ought to be doing? 

I'm not sure why Capcom had outsourced their PC porting work to Ubisoft back then, but I'm really glad they have now taken full control over their games and are back kicking ass (and taking names).


----------



## quan chi (Sep 12, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I loved DMC 3 so much on the PS2 that I got the Special Edition for the PC and guess what? It was (and still is) a lousy port. Perhaps it worked in your favour, but not mine. Didn't have any resolution support above 1280x960, which is rather absurd. Even a f*ckin' 4 year old game had 1280x1024 resolution support, then why not this? Practically no graphical options to tweak, Alt+F4 to quit the game (really Ubisoft?), 30fps cap (not a major setback though), super low quality cut-scenes etc. For a game which had some really awesome animation videos, the videos deserved much better than the poor .mpg downscaling that it received on the PC. Gamepad for me was never an issue, it got auto detected. But rest of the issues were simply not acceptable.
> 
> Coming to Resident Evil 4, in all honesty, we can't deny it was a shoddy port. It was only after numerous patching, modding, tweaks that we could have a better looking game on the PC. Bottom line, the audience is supposed to do the work which developers ought to be doing?
> 
> *I'm not sure why Capcom had outsourced their PC porting work to Ubisoft back then, *but I'm really glad they have now taken full control over their games and are back kicking ass (and taking names).



yes you see thats why i was telling that.why blame capcom for the thing which it didnt do blame ubisoft for that.

btw ethan one thing we all have to agree ubisoft also delivered most of the amazing titles.
then why did they do that kind of work back then?who knows?maybe to downgrade capcom. lol.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2009)

quan chi said:


> yes you see thats why i was telling that.why blame capcom for the thing which it didnt do blame ubisoft for that.


I never blamed Capcom for anything. If they had made the port and messed it up, then they would receive the flak. But they didn't and Ubisoft did, so they should be put on the pedestal.



quan chi said:


> btw ethan one thing we all have to agree ubisoft also delivered most of the amazing titles.
> then why did they do that kind of work back then?who knows?maybe to downgrade capcom. lol.


I can't agree more with you. Capcom had started off their franchises from Nintendo days and have gradually made their way up with utmost determination. So there should be no doubt about their hard work. 

The reason for giving the porting job to Ubisoft back then, according to me, was mainly because they were console focussed developers. They didn't focus much of PC porting market in those times. But since the dawn of the next generation consoles and multi-platform feasibility, they started showing more interest in PC market as well.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 12, 2009)

EA is desperately trying to own UBISOFT. In 2004 EA purchased nearly 20% of the UBI's shares. EA and UBI will make a dumbest combination ever.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted by ethan hunt
> I never blamed Capcom for anything. If they had made the port and messed it up, then they would receive the flak. But they didn't and Ubisoft did, so they should be put on the pedestal.



i didnt meant to say that you are blaming them.well what i meant was atleast those games should also be counted not due to their flaws but their amazing gameplay satisfaction and for porting it to the pc.

to be precise if it hadnt been ported to pc then pc players didnt even knew what these games were.

like i dont know how god of war is actually. i have only heard its excellent.



> The reason for giving the porting job to Ubisoft back then, according to me, was mainly because they were console focussed developers. They didn't focus much of PC porting market in those times.


yes agreed.there is a point.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2009)

Sh*t. It's already hit the stores:

*i12.photobucket.com/albums/a247/Ubervampix/2009-09-12162603.jpg

Walmart's photo:

*www.imgx.org/files/46321_xqmmh/d7deb840.jpg

Only a matter of time now. I'll be waiting Wesker.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 13, 2009)

first pic is the photo of your copy?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2009)

Errr...I'm still in India remember? 

These are the North American copies or Pre-orders. Lucky chaps who get to play it 3 days in advance.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2009)

quan chi said:


> currently i have got my copy and finished the first chapter.


*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/style_emoticons/default/blink.gif


----------



## quan chi (Sep 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/style_emoticons/default/blink.gif



unquote that.just kidding dude.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

I heard that , RE5 is FPS eater ?? HD4850 @ 1920 X 1080 AA- 0ff all high  managed to give only 20-25FPS ??


----------

